# What's for Breakfast?



## 2twenty2

Egg whites
Toast
Tomato wedges
Home fries
Coffee


----------



## Cookiegal

I knew it was only a matter of time before someone started a thread for breakfast but I'll only need to post one time since I have the same thing every morning:

Mini Wheats cereal with a heaping tablespoon of ground flax seeds and oat bran and a coffee.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time before someone started a thread for breakfast


😁


----------



## dotty999

What's breakfast?


----------



## Cookiegal

Only the most important meal of the day!


----------



## mctrader07

Fuji Apple!. Cheap in all Grocery Stores. Did research on Apple this was created, grown, from seed in Fuji Town in Japan. This is how it got its name 😃


----------



## 2twenty2

Plain doughnut
Tomato juice
Coffee


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> but I'll only need to post one time since I have the same thing every morning:


That's mostly true of me, too, Cookie. Bowl of Multigrain Cheerios and a bagel. Wednesday and Saturday, eggs, sausage and toast. Sundays are either waffles, pancakes or French toast.


----------



## Cookiegal

At least you vary it for three of the other days. But for me an egg breakfast is not the same without fried potatoes.

Mini Wheats cereal with a heaping tablespoon of ground flax seeds and oat bran and a coffee again.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Bran muffin
Coffee


----------



## Cookiegal

Mini Wheats cereal with a heaping tablespoon of ground flax seeds and oat bran and a coffee again.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cheerios


----------



## RT

a Pop Tart, toasted, brown sugar cinnamon type
coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bagel and whipped cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast and peanut butter


----------



## Cookiegal

I changed it up a bit this morning. 

Mini Wheats cereal in skim milk with a heaping tablespoon of ground flax seeds and oat bran *along with some wild blueberries* and a coffee.


----------



## crjdriver

Bagel with peanut butter. Maybe add a banana today.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I changed it up a bit this morning.
> 
> Mini Wheats cereal in skim milk with a heaping tablespoon of ground flax seeds and oat bran *along with some wild blueberries* and a coffee.


😋Sounds good. I'll have to try that someday.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Egg macmuffin  (not mcdonalds )


----------



## Cookiegal

Mini Wheats cereal in skim milk with a heaping tablespoon of ground flax seeds and oat bran along with some wild blueberries and a coffee.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Fried egg sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
doughnut


----------



## 2twenty2

This morning

coffee
toast and jam


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cheerios


----------



## 2twenty2

Bottled water
pancakes and maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Scrambled eggs
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges


----------



## DakBai

Circle-K Donut and Coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cheerios


----------



## Brigham

My wife brings up our breakfast which we have in bed, watching the TV news. My wife has porridge and marmalade toast and coffee. I have a small bowl of fruit, melon, prunes, and banana, and orange juice.


----------



## 2twenty2

I fired my wife 45 years ago 😁


----------



## Brigham

2twenty2 said:


> I fired my wife 45 years ago 😁


This one is my third.


----------



## 2twenty2

Brigham said:


> This one is my third.


👍


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Doughnut


----------



## Cookiegal

The usual.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bagel and cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
pancakes


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
4 toast and peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Eggs, bacon, tomato wedges and toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toasted BLT and mayo


----------



## Cookiegal

The usual.


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Oatmeal


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea and a bagel with cream cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cereal
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

☕ Coffee
🍌 Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bacon and eggs
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Pancakes
Sausage
Maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Doughnut


----------



## Professionalgirl

I just have coffee for breakfast.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast


----------



## amaramartin

Cookiegal said:


> At least you vary it for three of the other days. But for me an egg breakfast is not the same without fried potatoes.
> 
> Mini Wheats cereal with a heaping tablespoon of ground flax seeds and oat bran and a coffee again.


Yes really same here 😂


----------



## 2twenty2

Silk dark chocolate almond
Banana
Oatmeal cookie


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Silk dark chocolate almond
Oatmeal cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
eggs
bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast and jam


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bagel and cream cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
🍌🍑🍏🍐


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Doughnut


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
oatmeal cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bran muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bagel and cream cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Butter tart


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Silk dark chocolate almond
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Eclair


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Coffee
> Doughnut


Ditto


----------



## dotty999

My current favourite is strong tasty cheese on toast, bliss!


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Doughnut
Eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Pancakes
Maple syrup


----------



## dotty999

sausage on toast, fizzy water


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal cookies


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
*Red* River cereal


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast again, I like to start my day with protein and healthy wholemeal bread


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Apple


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
bagel


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Chicken caesar wrap


----------



## dotty999

boiled eggs with toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
doughnut


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Raisinbran muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Raisin bread


----------



## dotty999

bacon on toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Scrambled eggs
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges
Cucumber wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Doughnut


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Scrambled eggs
Peameal bacon
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast and strawberry jam


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bagel and cream cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal square


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Raisin bread
Banana


----------



## dotty999

Spring water 
cheese on toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Cereal


----------



## dotty999

sausage on toast with lashings of brown sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Egg whites
Sausage
Tomato wedges


----------



## dotty999

sliced black pudding, sausage and egg, spring water


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast and jam


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Raisin bread toast
Maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Bran muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal square
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Egg whites
Cucumber wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Toast and strawberry jam
Water


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal square
Date square


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast, water


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Eggs
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Orange juice
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Raisin bread


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Scrambled egg whites
Toast


----------



## Blu_86

Gaming right now but after a long night of gaming breakfast will be a 3 egg omelette with curry and onions and some pan fried potatoes with toast.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast and peanut butter 
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Bagel with cream cheese


----------



## dotty999

Cheese on toast

water


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
2 Fried eggs
2 Peameal bacon slices
Tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Cereal
Toasted bagel


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Scrambled egg whites
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal


----------



## Brigham

2twenty2 said:


> Tea
> Scrambled egg whites
> Toast


What happens to all the yolks?


----------



## 2twenty2

Brigham said:


> What happens to all the yolks?


Simply Egg Whites


----------



## Cookiegal

Just curious about why Knuck, is it because you don't like the yolks? Surely it's not for health reasons given what you normally eat.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Just curious about why Knuck, is it because you don't like the yolks? Surely it's not for health reasons given what you normally eat.


Yes / No. Whole egg high in cholesterol. I just have egg whites (no fat, no cholesterol) once in a while because of my health 😁
Besides, egg whites in a carton are easier to store in the fridge, no worry about breaking. 😁
Bottom line, no real reason. 👍


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I just have egg whites (no fat, no cholesterol) once in a while because of my health


And that makes all those bad numbers suddenly good, right? Just teasin' ya.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> And that makes all those bad numbers suddenly good, right? Just teasin' ya.


Yep.


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## Brigham

I was going to say that we don't have just egg whites in the UK, but I decided to have a look on the net. All the big food shops have them. You'd have thought that in all my years I would have come across them. It shows I don't do much shopping


----------



## 2twenty2

👍



Coffee
Bagel


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Oatmeal


----------



## 2twenty2

Silk dark chocolate almond
Banana
Oatmeal


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal square


----------



## 2twenty2

Silk dark chocolate almond
Cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

Timmies
Bagel and cheese


----------



## bartino11

Couldn't be more basic with a sandwich and a cup of coffee


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Cereal
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Pancake
Maple syrup
Bacon


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Cereal
Coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Fried eggs
Bacon
Toast


----------



## Cookiegal

This morning I changed it up and had Honey Nut Cheerios cereal with ground flax seeds and coffee.


----------



## dotty999

I'm so boring, every morning cheese on toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Oatmeal cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Poached eggs
Ham
Tomato wedges


----------



## dotty999

sausage on toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Toast
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Banana


----------



## Couriant

I was naughty and got 2 Sausage Egg McMuffins... and hashbrown... and a iced (sugarfree) coffee...

I don't typically do this but when I wake up early and leave for work ... i was more hungry than normal...


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
BLT with mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Toast
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Fried eggs
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Cereal


----------



## dotty999

Sausage on toast, sparkling water


----------



## 2twenty2

Silk dark chocolate almond
Banana
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bacon and eggs
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Panettone


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast and peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Panettone


----------



## 2twenty2

Silk dark chocolate almond
Pancakes
🇨🇦 Maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Scrambled eggs
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast and strawberry jam


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Oatmeal square
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Waffles
Maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Toasted bagel and cream cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

☕Coffee
Oatmeal
Toast
🍌Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Silk dark chocolate almond
Oatmeal
Apple


----------



## lochlomonder

Coffee. Always coffee that's darker than an abyss ☕


----------



## justtremblin

Cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Bagel and cream cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast and jam
Apple


----------



## 2twenty2

Tea
Cereal
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
eggs
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Cereal, two cups of coffee


----------



## ohhiitslevi

sandwich with coffee (which doesn't help to wake up)


----------



## bartino11

Banana 
Sandwich with Nutella
Tea


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Shredded Wheat
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Apple


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
French toast
Maple syrup
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Banana


----------



## bartino11

Coffee 
Banana 
Cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Egg whites
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast and jam


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Waffles
Maple syrup
Breakfast sausage


----------



## mohittomar13

I eat fruits almost everyday in the morning as breakfast.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Shredded Wheat
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
fried egg and bacon sandwich


----------



## qwertyuiop69

Coffee
Toast


----------



## RT

While having coffee, and quick dipping a little ginger bread man cookie...
holding by the foot, the body fell off and splashed hot coffee directly in my eye!
OUCH!

Guess that's what you'd call an eye opener!


----------



## mohittomar13

Guava and apples


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
French toast
Maple syrup


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Coffee
Sandwich with cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Home fries
Egg whites
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges


----------



## mohittomar13

Oranges and apples


----------



## Shellae

Blender breakfast...Oat milk, plain Greek yogurt, pineapple, applesauce, banana, ground flax seed, pumpkinseed protein powder....blends to semi-thick consistency when ingredients are correctly measured. Almost forgot the bee pollen. YUM


----------



## mohittomar13

Bananas


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Juice
Cereal
Toast
Banana


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast


----------



## lochlomonder

Coffee. Always coffee.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Banana
Apple


----------



## ehbowen

Today?

Bacon (2 slices)
One egg (fried in butter, over medium)
Frosted blueberry Pop-Tarts (2)
Orange Juice (Minute Maid, from carton)
Tea (Twining's Earl Grey), with milk and sugar.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Tomato juice
Cereal


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast
Peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Orange juice
BLT with mayo


----------



## Shellae

Plain Greek yogurt w/ applesauce. Raisin bread. Decaf.


----------



## mohittomar13

apples


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Egg whites
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges


----------



## Professionalgirl

Warmed Cinnabon in Microwave with Raspberry Chocolate Keurig coffee that was enjoyed with my husband before work.


----------



## mohittomar13

Cheese Pasta with Ginger Tea


----------



## Shellae

Blender breakfast again...Oat milk, plain Greek yogurt, pineapple, applesauce, banana, ground flax seed, pumpkinseed protein powder ...blended and topped with bee pollen.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Banana
Apple
Pear


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
English muffin
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee 
Oatmeal
Blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

☕Coffee
Orange juice
🥪BLT


----------



## 2twenty2

☕ Coffee
🥞 Pancakes and maple syrup
🥓 Bacon
Toast and jam
🍌 Banana


----------



## lunarlander

Beer. Helps get the juices flowing for answering difficult ones here at TSG.


----------



## 2twenty2

lunarlander said:


> Beer. Helps get the juices flowing for answering difficult ones here at TSG.


I'll drink to that. Cheers 🍻


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bagel and cream cheese
Apple


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Pancakes
Breakfast sausage
Maple syrup


----------



## Shellae

Buckwheat pancakes w/ applesauce, link sausage, apple cranberry tea.


----------



## bartino11

Sandwich with cheese
Coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal - milk - raspberries smoothie


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
toast and jam


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Orange juice
Bagel and cream cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cereal
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
BLT and mayo
Blueberry smoothie


----------



## mohittomar13

Idli-sambhar with plain tea.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Blueberries
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Pancakes
Sausage
Maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Orange juice
Oatmeal
Blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Garden cocktail
Bacon, lettuce, tomato and mayo lightly toasted


----------



## qwertyuiop69

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
BLT lightly toasted and mayo
Orange juice


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
All bran cereal
Blueberries


----------



## renegade600

ham and cheese omelette
bacon
sausage
milk


----------



## bartino11

There is no better breakfast than with pancakes.
So yep, pancakes were for breakfast.


----------



## 2twenty2

Waffles
Sausage
Maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Oatmeal and all bran, blueberries, milk in blender = breakfast smoothie


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal and all bran, blueberries, milk in blender = breakfast smoothie


----------



## RT

Coffee
Banana nut muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal cookies
Oatmeal square


----------



## renegade600

sausage and cheese omelette, side of bacon.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Scrambled egg whites
Ham
Tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran cereal
blueberries
tomato juice


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
maple syrup
bacon


----------



## lochlomonder

Coffee and Alleve. I've either strained or torn a muscle on my right rib cage and it's damned painful 😬


----------



## 2twenty2

lochlomonder said:


> Coffee and Alleve. I've either strained or torn a muscle on my right rib cage and it's damned painful 😬


I sympathize with you. I've got a bad back. Had it since my early twenties. Damp weather sets it off, wrong move sets it off. Extra strength Tylenol for me helps to ease the pain/discomfort.


----------



## lochlomonder

Good grief! I'm sorry you have to deal with that, @2twenty2. Every so often my back will get messed up and the pain will be excruciating, but I'll just go to a chiropractor and then keep it loose with exercise and cold compresses. A chronic bad back must be awful for you, though


----------



## 2twenty2

lochlomonder said:


> Good grief! I'm sorry you have to deal with that, @2twenty2. Every so often my back will get messed up and the pain will be excruciating, *but I'll just go to a chiropractor* and then keep it loose with exercise and cold compresses. A chronic bad back must be awful for you, though


Kind of got use to it over the years. Kind of just grin and bear it I guess. *Been there, done that. *Didn't help.


----------



## lochlomonder

My wife and I were looking into getting a dorsal spine stimulator to deal with her chronic pain, but we shied away when the surgeon told us if it didn't work then they would have to leave the leads connected to her spine for the rest of her life.

This would mean she would need to use a special kind of MRI if she ever needed such a scan, since a normal MRI would rip out the leads. The technology for dealing with chronic back pain and neuropathic pain is getting there, but it's not quit there for a lot of people, unfortunately.


----------



## 2twenty2

Eggs
Peameal bacon
Blueberry smoothie - blueberries, frozen vanilla yogurt, skim milk


----------



## 2twenty2

All bran
Raspberries
Coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Oatmeal
Blueberries
Coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Poached eggs
Bacon


----------



## RT

lochlomonder said:


> Coffee and Alleve.





2twenty2 said:


> I've got a bad back. Had it since my early twenties.


Colin, Number 2 - empathy and sympathy for you both.
I can join that club, take OTC's like Alleve and Goody's powder most every day.
Wishing they'd work as well as they advertise.
For similar ailments as you have both posted.

More on topic, had
Coffee
Pecan praline muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> *Colin, Number 2 - empathy and sympathy for you both.*
> I can join that club, take OTC's like Alleve and Goody's powder most every day.
> Wishing they'd work as well as they advertise.
> For similar ailments as you have both posted.
> 
> More on topic, had
> Coffee
> Pecan praline muffin


Thanks

Coffee
Tomato juice
Oatmeal and blueberries


----------



## lochlomonder

RT said:


> Colin, Number 2 - empathy and sympathy for you both.
> I can join that club, take OTC's like Alleve and Goody's powder most every day.
> Wishing they'd work as well as they advertise.
> For similar ailments as you have both posted.
> 
> More on topic, had
> Coffee
> Pecan praline muffin


Thanks, RT. I hope you can find some better relief than what you're getting already. There's nothing worse than dealing with aggravating pain when trying to concentrate on "small" issues such as work, for instance.

More coffee for me this morning, and it'll be flowing copiously throughout the day as we wrestle with getting O365 bedded down with our users. Thanks, Hafnium!


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Tomato juice
BLT and mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Orange juice
All Bran
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cereal
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bran
Raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
egg whites
home fries
bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Pancakes
Breakfast sausage
Maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Scrambled eggs
Bacon
Toast


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast, coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
BLT and mayo
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bran/Raisin muffin
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

☕Coffee
🥚Scrambled eggs
🥓Bacon
🍅Tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
French toast
Maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Eggs
Bacon
Home fries
Tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Toast and jam
Garden cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Blueberries


----------



## renegade600

eggs fried in bacon fat and bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Waffles
Breakfast sausage
Maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Blueberries
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Raisin bran muffin
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cheerios
All bran
Chocolate milk


----------



## 2twenty2

Eggs
Bacon
Toast
Coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Hard boiled eggs
Toast


----------



## renegade600

hash brown casserole, made with hash browns, hot williams sausage and hot pepper cheese. that is one way to wake up.


----------



## RT

Toad in the Hole some call it -
Cut a round from piece of bread, toast it in skillet with butter, flip it, crack egg in hole, cover for a scant minute or until...
it comes out just right...set white, crisp toast, molten yolk.
With bacon and coffee.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal and blueberries
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
BLT with mayo
Garden cocktail


----------



## RT

Gawd, what is it with you humans and breakfast?
You'd think y'all were on sort of circadian cycle or sommat.
Some are on a 27 hour schedule...Martians, I think 

OK, Scarecrows should not take a sleeping pill at 3 AM and be expected to show at dawn to do the job.
No worries, I won't get fired...just laid off for a few more hours...


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Toast
Garden cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Pancakes
Sausage
Maple syrup


----------



## lochlomonder

Ummmmm, coffee and Easter candy? Yes, I shall hang my head in shame 😇


----------



## 2twenty2

lochlomonder said:


> Ummmmm, coffee and *Easter candy?*


😲



lochlomonder said:


> *Yes, I shall hang my head in shame* 😇


😬 And your Dentist


----------



## lochlomonder

2twenty2 said:


> 😲
> 
> 😬 And your Dentist


In my defence, I did brush and floss after I was done


----------



## 2twenty2

lochlomonder said:


> In my defence, I did brush and floss after I was done


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Garden cocktail
Oatmeal cookies
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Fried egg sandwich
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
All bran
Toast
Garden cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Scrambled eggs
Bacon
Toast
Tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Bran/raisin muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
6 Doughnuts 😲


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Egg whites
Peameal bacon
Garden cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cheerios
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
French toast
Maple syrup


----------



## Cookiegal

I discovered a new cereal and really like it so now I'm rotating with my Mini-Wheats. It's Cheerios Oat Crunch - Oats 'N Honey. So delicious.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
2 Oatmeal squares
Garden cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Shreddies
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Scrambled egg whites
Tomato wedges
Toast
Coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

Fried eggs over easy
Breakfast sausage
Tomato/Cucumber wedges
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
2 apple fritters
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Orange juice
2 Oatmeal squares


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Blueberries
Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cereal
Toast
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Cereal


What kind?


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> What kind?


Shreddies 😋


----------



## Cookiegal

👍


----------



## renegade600

ham/hot pepper cheese sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Blueberries
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal square
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Scrambled egg whites
Peameal bacon
Toast
Tomato wedges
Cucumber wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Blueberries
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Timmies

Coffee
Farmer's wrap
Raisin bran muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

Timmies

Coffee
Raisin bran muffin
Peanut butter cookie


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cheerios
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
French toast
Maple syrup
Blueberry smoothie


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal and Silk dark chocolate almond
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
2 Oatmeal square
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
chicken and vegetable broth
vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
cheerios and silk almond dark chocolate
vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
French toast
Maple syrup
Frozen vanilla yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
cheerios
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
blueberries
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Shreddies and Silk dark chocolate almond
Vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
toast
vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

2 coffees
raisin bran muffin
apple fritter


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
shreddies
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Timmies:

Large coffee
2 Apple fritters


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Pancakes
Sausage
Maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
peameal bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
sausage
maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
eggs
bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
apple fritter


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
cheerios
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
2 oatmeal squares


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
BLT with mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
jam


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
fruit explosion muffin
vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled eggs
bacon
tomato wedges
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
ham and eggs
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
banana


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
apple turnover
apple fritter


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
silk almond dark chocolate


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled eggs
toast
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
waffles
breakfast sausage
maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
tomato wedges
cucumber spears


----------



## 2twenty2

iced cappuccino
fruit explosion muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
vegetable cocktail


----------



## renegade600

chocolate glucerna shake


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
poached egg
peameal bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
2 oatmeal squares
silk dark chocolate almond


----------



## renegade600

strawberry glucerna shake


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
egg salad sandwich
vegetable cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
apple fritter
oatmeal square


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

icecap cappuccino
fruit explosion muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
shreddies
toast
V8


----------



## RT

Had a leftover biscuit with peppered cream gravy and coffee 
...and just a wee bite of a raspberry jelly doughnut type thingy.


----------



## dotty999

cheese slices on toast, sparkling water


----------



## renegade600

chocolate glucerna shake


----------



## dotty999

sausage on toast, water


----------



## Shellae

Sausage links, oatmeal w/blueberries and banana, coffee.


----------



## dotty999

Poached eggs on toast, spring water


----------



## Shellae

Blender breakfast...almond milk, Greek yogurt, banana, apples, orange peel, ground flax seed, beet root powder, bee pollen.


----------



## Shellae

Sprouted grains toast w/peanut butter and honey...chamomile tea.


----------



## dotty999

sausage on toast, water


----------



## Shellae

Greek yogurt, blueberries, banana slices...sprouted grains toast w/ p-nut butter and honey, walnuts, coffee and water.


----------



## dotty999

soft boiled egg and toast soldiers, water


----------



## RT

Coffee
Chunks of Honeydew, Watermelon and Cantaloupe.... 
all in season and this round was rather tasty 
The good stuff won't last much longer though....


----------



## dotty999

cheese on wholemeal toast, decaf coffee


----------



## renegade600

four leftover hot buffalo wings from papa johns
small bowl of unsweeten peaches
sugar free fruit punch.


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Juice


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cantaloupe
Toast


----------



## renegade600

Strawberry Glucerna


----------



## Gr3iz

I made French toast this morning for my granddaughter and I. That little girl (9 years old) ate 8 pieces! Full size slices of bread! I was stuffed at 10. She set her own record! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
2 Oatmeal squares


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> decaf coffee


You?
I get it, just didn't expect it


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Oatmeal
Banana


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Cantaloupe
Banana
Raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Shreddies
Blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
Egg whites
Peameal bacon
Tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
vegetable cocktail
toast
apple sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
cheerios
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
raisin bran muffin
banana


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled eggs
bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
plain donuts
applesauce and veggies cup (applesauce, peach, carrot)


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
BLT and mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
banana


----------



## OjoniaPok

Coffee
Donut 
Cheese Slices on Toast


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
orange
pear


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
banana


----------



## Cookiegal

EvrardBatard,

As this is a site based in the U.S. we ask that you kindly post in English. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
pancakes
sausage
maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
raisin bread


----------



## renegade600

Unsweetened ice Green Tea


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
plain donuts


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
All bran
banana


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
eggs and bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
cereal
toast


----------



## Shellae

scrambled eggs w/ avocado and salsa....bacon : ) ... Kombucha


----------



## renegade600

sausage, egg and cheese on a honey wheat sandwich thin


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
BLT with mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

hot chocolate
waffles
maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
shreddies
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
BLT with mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
egg, cheese, bacon, on a bun


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran


----------



## renegade600

hot williams sausage, egg and cheese on a whole wheat sandwich thin


----------



## renegade600

chocolate glucerna - too lazy to get a real breakfast this morning.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
fruit - banana, pear, pineapple, raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
eggs
bacon
tomato wedges
home fries


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast, water


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
egg whites
bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## renegade600

sausage, onion, cheddar cheese omelette.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
hard boiled eggs
Tylenol Extra strength


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
pancakes
maple syrup
bacon


----------



## dotty999

sausage on toast, frothy coffee


----------



## renegade600

cheeseburger with mayo, pickles and onions. what a way to start the day.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
banana


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
blueberries


----------



## renegade600

vanilla glucerna
mandarin orange


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled eggs
home fries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
V-8


----------



## Cookiegal

I recently changed it up a bit and most mornings instead of Mini Wheats I have a combination of three different types of Cheerios:

Multigrain
Honey nut
Vanilla


----------



## renegade600

onion/cheddar cheese omelette
a couple of sausage patties
mandarin orange


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
shredded wheat
raspberries


----------



## renegade600

strawberry glucerna


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
bagel and cream cheese
blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast and jam


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
2 oatmeal squares


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
2 plain donuts
banana


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
silk almond dark chocolate


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
maple syrup


----------



## renegade600

was not that hungry so just some applesauce


----------



## mohittomar13

3 apples 4 oranges and 1 banana


----------



## 2twenty2

☕Coffee
All bran
🍌Banana


----------



## mohittomar13

Tea with onion and green chili parantha


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
1 apple fritter
1 oatmeal square


----------



## mohittomar13

Curd with Sprouted Moth (a type of pulse not the insect) and 3 oranges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
egg whites
toast


----------



## mohittomar13

Tea with Parantha (Fenugreek and Spinach filling) and 2 green chillies. Awesome


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
waffles
maple syrup
breakfast sausage


----------



## mohittomar13

Sprouted black gram, soybean, and motth pulse, sprinkled with Chunky Chaat Masala and Chili flakes


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee


----------



## eddie5659

Its the same thing I have everyday, Mon-Fri ---- Porridge, sat waiting for computer to boot up at work


----------



## mohittomar13

eddie5659 said:


> Its the same thing I have everyday, Mon-Fri ---- Porridge, sat waiting for computer to boot up at work


I too have Porridge almost every day in summer.


----------



## mohittomar13

Sprouted black gram with curd and some oranges.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
tea


----------



## renegade600

sausage, egg, cheese on a whole wheat sandwich thin


----------



## mohittomar13

Apples and Bananas


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
oatmeal square
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
tea
banana, pear, apple


----------



## dotty999

decaf coffee, sausage on tasty wholemeal bread


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
BLT with mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
multigrain cheerios
silk almond dark chocolate


----------



## renegade600

Hashbrown Casserole (hashbrown, hot williams sausage, onions, bell peppers and pepperjack cheese)


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
oatmeal square
banana


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled eggs
peameal bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

almond coffee
all bran


----------



## renegade600

a couple of sausage mcmuffins from mcd


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
english muffin


----------



## renegade600

ham and cheese omelette


----------



## renegade600

not that hungry so just strawberry glucerna


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
cheerios
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

*M**e**r**r**y **C**h**r**i**s**t**m**a*s 🎅

coffee
french toast
sausage
maple syrup


----------



## renegade600

hash brown casserole made with hot williams sausage and hot pepper cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
maple syrup


----------



## renegade600

scramble eggs with sausage and american cheese
hot dark chocolate - kcup


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
eggs
bacon
baby tomatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
all bran
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled eggs
peameal bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
grilled cheese and bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
v8


----------



## renegade600

hash brown casserole with hot williams sausage and pepper jack chees


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
french toast
maple syrup
breakfast sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast and wowbutter


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
shreddies
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
peameal bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
banana


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
shredded wheat
blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
oatmeal square
raspberries


----------



## dotty999

creature of habit that I am, cheese on toast, spring water followed by decaf coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
banana


----------



## RT

When I was a kid, sometimes had Tang and Space Food Sticks for breakfast.
Then there were Pop Tarts, which is better than nothing I guess.
Instant Breakfast?
Now called Breakfast Essentials

Again better than nothing, but it goes well with Pop Tarts


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal cookies
blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

from the local Timmies

coffee
farmer's wrap


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
banana


----------



## renegade600

sausage, egg, cheese croissant and apple fritter


----------



## dotty999

I had sausage on toast for a change  strong coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

scrambled egg whites
peameal bacon
tomato wedges
coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
banana


----------



## renegade600

was not going to tell on myself but decided to give you all a good laugh. Decided I wanted a couple of slices of cinnamon toast with raisins for breakfast. Made it, baked it, took one big bite, gagged, then dump them into the trash. Turns out I accidently used paprika instead of cinnamon. Decided not to have breakfast. What can I say, the spice bottles looked the same when half asleep and not wearing glasses. What a way to start the day!


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
breakfast sausage
maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

renegade600 said:


> was not going to tell on myself but decided to give you all a good laugh. Decided I wanted a couple of slices of cinnamon toast with raisins for breakfast. Made it, baked it, took one big bite, gagged, then dump them into the trash. Turns out I accidently used paprika instead of cinnamon. Decided not to have breakfast. What can I say, the spice bottles looked the same when half asleep and not wearing glasses. What a way to start the day!


I know how you feel.
I did some thing similar a long time ago (60yrs). I went to brush my teeth and instead of toothpaste I put brylcreem on my toothbrush. As you can see the similarity between the two tubes


----------



## MrBillPro

Coffee
1 egg 🍳
Oatmeal
and some cinnamon toast.
But this doesn't happen everyday, just weekends.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
v8
BLT and mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
shredded wheat
strawberries


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
oatmeal
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
blueberries
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
date square


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
shreddies
all bran
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
fried egg sandwich
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
v8


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast. spring water


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
cereal
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
all bran
v8


----------



## dotty999

sausage on toast, mineral water


----------



## RT

Bloody Mary
and a BLT...

Uh, I think the drink had some real Mary in it, but the T in the BLT was pale, flavorless and mealy, so I removed it. B and L was crisp and good though


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
maple syrup
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
egg whites
peameal bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
fried spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
respberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
apple
orange


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
jam
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
bacon
v8


----------



## RT

I think it will soon be some strong coffee
and PopTarts...frosted strawberry and/or Brown sugar cinnamon...
It's up to the Boy, my unexpected over night guest .


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
date square


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
raspberries + frozen vanilla yogurt + silk almond dark chocolate + blender = 😋


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
eggs
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
tomato wedges
cucumber spears


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled eggs
home fries
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
fried egg, bacon and tomato on a muffin


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
date square


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
pancakes
maple syrup
breakfast sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
blt with mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
tomato wedges
three cheese dressing


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
raspberries


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> three cheese dressing


Ana one ana two...
sounds good to me buddy, won't you tell me the three?


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Ana one ana two...
> sounds good to me buddy, won't you tell me the three?


Kraft 3 Cheese Ranch 😋


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
plain doughnut
banana


----------



## renegade600

sausage, cheese, and onion omelet.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
date square


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
peameal bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## renegade600

chocolate Glucerna


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
raspberries


----------



## renegade600

on the road so just a couple of sausage and egg mcmuffin. apps sure do come in handy since one was free. cannot believe how expensive they have gotten.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal cookies
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
apple
orange


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast, spring water


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
date square


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
egg whites
peameal bacon
tomato wedges


----------



## dotty999

sausage on toast with mushrooms, water


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> At least you vary it for three of the other days. But for me an egg breakfast is not the same without fried potatoes.
> 
> Mini Wheats cereal with a heaping tablespoon of ground flax seeds and oat bran and a coffee again.


So are you saying you avoid egg breakfast as fried potatoes are unhealthy?

That's the message I got as your daily breakfast seems super healthy


----------



## Cheeky3

2twenty2 said:


> coffee
> banana
> apple
> orange


Very healthy 👍

I have bran flakes with milk, and 🍎 🍐 
💪


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
blueberries
toast


----------



## Cheeky3

You mentioned tomato wedges earlier. I wonder how they taste?

Never heard of that but I do hate ketchup!! 🤢


----------



## 2twenty2

Cheeky3 said:


> *You mentioned tomato wedges earlier*. I wonder how they taste?
> 
> Never heard of that but I do hate ketchup!! 🤢


All that is is a tomato cut in wedges instead of slices.


----------



## Cheeky3

2twenty2 said:


> All that is is a tomato cut in wedges instead of slices.


Oh lol, i like that with Peri peri salt. Have it in the evenings with my salad


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
cheerios


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
v8
banana
orange


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
hard boiled eggs
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
peameal bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
v8
blt and mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

Coffee
all bran


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
egg whites
tomato wedges


----------



## renegade600

egg salad on whole wheat bread


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
BLT with mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
jam


----------



## dotty999

cheese on toast, water


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
V8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
v8


----------



## RT

Have a plethora of Pop Tarts on hand, Brown Sugar & Cinnamon, so one of those and coffee...
I'd gladly give you folks a handful of Pop Tarts for some bacon and an over easy egg today


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
egg whites
tomato wedges
cucumber spears


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> coffee
> egg whites
> tomato wedges
> cucumber spears


Hey buddy, what ya do with the egg yolks?
I'll take 'em warm and molten runny


----------



## renegade600

Was hungry for a pig salad so that was my breakfast


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
raspberries
apple


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal cookies
raspberries


----------



## renegade600

two sausage, egg mcmuffin


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
jam


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
BLT with mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
Timmies farmer wrap with bacon
v8


----------



## renegade600

couple of hard boil eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
tomato wedges
cucumber spears


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
date square


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> coffee
> oatmeal square
> date square


Always thought you were a fair and square kinda guy 

When I wake up, it'll be a grapefruit cup, to which I added a teaspoon of sugar and one drop of vanilla extract (oops!), mellowed over night.
I like-a- the juice


----------



## renegade600

hashbrown casserole with williams sausage and hot pepper cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
doughnuts


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled eggs
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
apple


----------



## renegade600

apple fritter and green tea


----------



## renegade600

Went to Perkins 
Big Country Sunrise Skillet -- Pork sausage, Applewood smoked bacon, smoked ham, American cheese with two eggs* served over crispy smashed tots. and a side of sausage links.


----------



## renegade600

on the road again so I got a sausage and egg french toast sandwich. Looked good but the taste...not going to buy that again.


----------



## renegade600

sausage, egg, cheese on multigrain english muffin


----------



## Veedras

My standard breakfast is an egg sandwich. Fry two slices of bread in butter, like for a cheese sandwich. In bowl, one egg, dash of sage, dash of turmeric, dash of black pepper; 1/8 teaspoon each of moringa powder, grated Parmesan/Romano cheese; heaping forkful each of frozen powdered spinach and frozen powdered parsley. Whip it up til well mixed. Set aside. Get a mini-skillet (about the size of the bread slice) hot with olive oil. Slice three 1/8" thick strips off the short end of a package of frozen hickory smoked bacon. Add to skillet, and pat with fork til the tiny strips separate, and maneuver them all over the skillet. Slowly pour in the egg mixture. Lid it. When the egg has solidified, top with shredded cheddar, flip over and brown. Add a slice of Velveeta cheese, lid it, and remove from heat. When the Velveeta is melted, spread half on the bottom bread, spread the rest all over the egg, and top with the other slice of bread. That and a cup of Kona coffee.


----------



## renegade600

Went to perkins family restaurant and got the Big Country Sunrise Skillet and sausage links. It really hit the spot.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
shreddies
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
mott's garden cocktail


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
peanut butter


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
raspberries
banana


----------



## renegade600

hashbrown casserole with hot pepper cheese. one way to wake up.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
fried spaghetti


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
egg whites
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
strawberries


----------



## 2twenty2

iced coffee
toast
wowbutter


----------



## eddie5659

porridge and blueberries, and will grab a cuppa (tea)


----------



## Cookiegal

Mixture of original, multigrain and Oats 'N Honey Oat Crunch cereals with ground flax seeds and coffee.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
jam


----------



## lochlomonder

Coffee & cigarettes. PSA: don't follow my example, kids!


----------



## Cookiegal

lochlomonder said:


> Coffee & cigarettes.


You eat the cigarettes? On second thought it would probably be healthier. Funny thing, I didn't take you for a smoke sucker.


----------



## lochlomonder

Cookiegal said:


> You eat the cigarettes? On second thought it would probably be healthier. Funny thing, I didn't take you for a smoke sucker.


It's a terrible, awful habit I wish I could kick, Karen. If I could find an alternative stress-reliever, I'd be happy with that. However, I'd end up in traction if I attempted something like yoga 🤣


----------



## renegade600

just three hot williams sausage patties with cheddar cheese melted across the top.


----------



## Cookiegal

lochlomonder said:


> It's a terrible, awful habit I wish I could kick, Karen. If I could find an alternative stress-reliever, I'd be happy with that. However, I'd end up in traction if I attempted something like yoga


I hear you. I smoked for a short time many years ago (soon it will be 40 years since I quit). It wasn't easy but I was determined to kick the habit and I did.


----------



## lochlomonder

Wonderful, Karen! 👏


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
cheerios


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
v8


----------



## RT

lochlomonder said:


> It's a terrible, awful habit I wish I could kick, Karen. If I could find an alternative stress-reliever, I'd be happy with that. However, I'd end up in traction if I attempted something like yoga 🤣


Oh, It's easy to quit, done it a thousand times 
I tried the patches, the gum, the E-cigs...
Nothing = a real cigarette...

I know I'm drifting off topic again, but to echo Colin's post from Sunday:

I had the same today, the moment my feet hit the floor


----------



## lochlomonder

This morning was especially bad for me, @RT. I awoke at 0400, after getting to sleep at midnight, and couldn't get back to sleep. So, I got up, showered & dressed and went to a 24-hr gas station to get smokes, since I'd run out last night.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
date square

I quit smoking about 16 years ago


----------



## RT

lochlomonder said:


> So, I got up, showered & dressed and went to a 24-hr gas station to get smokes, since I'd run out last night.


Frankly, my dear Sir, I don't see how you made it with the showering and all without going to the gas station first! 
I get nervous when I'm even one pack away from empty...


2twenty2 said:


> I quit smoking about 16 years ago


Good for you Knuck!  Reckon there's more than one smart guy on TSG


----------



## Cookiegal

To continue the off topicness, I'll let you in on a little secret. I was only able to quit because I had a few packs of cigarettes in my drawer (always bought by the carton) to fall back on. That was my crutch. After days or weeks I kept telling myself you've come this far you can go on without but you know you have some if you absolutely can't do without rather than feeling stressed about running out to get some. I know many can't do that but it sure worked for me. After several months I gave the remaining packs away and that was the end of it.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> To continue the off topicness


Hey, you're normally the one to tether us, rather to remain adrift 
But thanks for sharing that Karen, I'm glad you kicked that habit 
Though I keep a secret stash as well..guess that's the mark of an addiction, eh?
My boss was a heavy smoker, then health probs arose and he just went cold turkey. Said it didn't bother him much, which amazed me.
This "off topic" has all the hallmarks of a whole new thread, doesn't it? 

More on topic...since I just got up ~an hour ago, time to break my fast with some strawberries and some Belvita wafers.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> This "off topic" has all the hallmarks of a whole new thread, doesn't it?


Good idea for a new thread to discuss quitting smoking.


----------



## 2twenty2

...😮







😄


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
oatmeal cookies
pudding


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
v8


----------



## renegade600

scrambled eggs with onions and american cheese, fresh strawberries.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
BLT and mayo


----------



## xrobwx71

Summer Sausage, smoked gouda cheese slices, watermelon.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
apple
banana
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
doughnut
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
cheerios
apple sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

green tea
2 hard boiled eggs
v8


----------



## renegade600

eggs over easy and hot sausage patties.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
raspberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
apple sauce
raspberries
blueberries


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
maple syrup
raspberries


----------



## renegade600

sausage, onions, with american cheese melted over it


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
applesauce
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
banana


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
ham
tomato wedges


----------



## renegade600

fried up some crumbled hot sausage with onions and melted american cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran
apple sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
apple


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
apple sauce
oatmeal square


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
blt with mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
v8
cheerios


----------



## renegade600

oatmeal raisin cookie.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
v8
date square
oatmeal square


----------



## renegade600

fried baloney, scramble eggs on texas toast.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
cucumber


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
v8 (garden cocktail)
oatmeal cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
bagel and cream cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
garden cocktail
poached eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
shreddies
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
blt with moyo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
applesauce
oatmeal square


----------



## 2twenty2

Timmies large coffee with 2 skim milk
farmers wrap with bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

Liquid breakfast 

coffee
v8
Silk oat


----------



## MrBillPro

Coffee a protein bar, and Charles Stanley.


----------



## 2twenty2

green tea
oatmeal square


----------



## renegade600

went to Perkins Family Restaurant and got a Big Country Sunrise Skillet and sausage links. 

This was the first time I got a supply chain charge. I understand the purpose but they really need to let the customers know in advance and not surprise them with an extra entry on the bill.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
wow butter


----------



## 2twenty2

hazelnut coffee
banana
raspberries
applesauce


----------



## MrBillPro

Got to have my Bavarian Hazelnut coffee first thing in the morning, then I start thinking about breakfast.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
all bran cereal
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

Timmies large black coffee
2 old fashioned plain doughnuts


----------



## MrBillPro

Howdy Folks! Good morning, have a wonderful breakfast and day. Peace...


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin @MrBillPro have a nice day


----------



## 2twenty2

Timmies large black double skim
farmers wrap with bacon


----------



## RT

Coffee
a home made fried peach pie from the nearby farm stand..
good too. Not too sweet, very peachy


----------



## 2twenty2

hazelnut coffee
scrambled eggs
v8


----------



## MrBillPro

Just brewed my hazelnut coffee, going to try to do some scrambled eggs in the air fryer.


----------



## 2twenty2

banana
raspberries
hazelnut coffee and silk almond chocolate


----------



## renegade600

couple of sausage patties
sausage and cheese omelette from the frozen food section of Walmart. If you think pop tart filling is light, you should have seen that omelette.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast
jam


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
applesauce
oatmeal square


----------



## 2twenty2

tea
cucumber spears
tomato wedges
3 cheese ranch dressing


----------



## renegade600

couple of eggs over easy
a couple of plantless sausage patties. first time I tried this. not buying it again, gotta be an acquired taste. back to the real thing next time.


----------



## 2twenty2

renegade600 said:


> couple of eggs over easy
> a couple of *plantless sausage patties. first time I tried this. not buying it again, gotta be an acquired taste. back to the real thing next time.*


Tried those myself awhile back 🤢🤮


coffee
shreddies
banana
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

Was out with the son earlier today so treated to Timmies

2 coffee
2 farmers wraps
2 apple fritters


----------



## renegade600

sausage, egg, cheese wrap


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast and jam


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
BLT and mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oat meal
toast


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
toast and wow butter
v8


----------



## renegade600

went to IHOP, got ham and cheese omelette, hash browns and sausage links.


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
banana
raspberries
apple sauce


----------



## 2twenty2

ham and eggs
tomato wedges


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oat meal
banana


----------



## renegade600

air fried bacon and sausage links
couple of over easy eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

scrambled egg whites
cucumber spears
coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

oatmeal
raspberries
toast
coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
BLT and mayo


----------



## 2twenty2

☕coffee
oatmeal
🍌banana


----------



## renegade600

sausage, egg, and cheese omelette
sausage links
apple sauce


----------



## renegade600

sausage, egg, and cheese omelette again


----------



## renegade600

couple of hard boiled eggs


----------



## renegade600

couple of sausage egg mcmuffin


----------



## renegade600

cajun turkey wrap


----------



## renegade600

cajun turkey wrap again


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal
v8


----------



## renegade600

vanilla Glucerna Protein Smart Nutritional Shake


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
oatmeal square
banana


----------



## renegade600

hot williams sausage, egg, cheese on whole wheat sandwich thin bun
applesauce


----------



## renegade600

sausage links covered with melted american cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
pancakes
bacon
maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
scrambled egg whites
v8


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee
french toast
breakfast sausage
maple syrup


----------



## renegade600

hot williams sausage, cheese on whole wheat thin sandwich bun


----------

